# h60/70 sinnvoll?`



## Dr_RedBlack (10. Juli 2013)

Sers zsm, vorweg, ich hab 0plan von wakü 
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine lust alles durchzulesen.
Ich möchte nur wissen ob sich eine wäku ala h60/70 für mich lohnt.

Sys:
i5-4670k
2xgtx760 msi gaming
msi z87-g45
bq dark pow pro10
avexir caseking 1,5v 8gb kit

Nun wollte ich die cpu übertakten 4-4,5ghz und wenn möglich wenig platz für die kühlung beanspruchen,
deswegen eine h60bzw70.
Oder sollte ich da doch lieber zum macho zB greifen?

MfG


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. Juli 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

Da werden Sie geholfen...


----------



## Dr_RedBlack (10. Juli 2013)

Ich versteh kein wort davon, 
was ist daran so schlimm , wenn mir einfach ein paar leute mit a oder b antworten 
Ich will nur wissen ob das passt, weil ich gerne die h60hätte(wenig platz) , aber weiß nicht ob sie sinnvoller ist als ein macho(bsp)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube da fährst du mit der Luftkühlung besser, auch sind diese " Minikühler " nicht gerade leise weil man viel Kühlfläche auf wenig Platz unterbringen muss. Was nutzt du als Gehäuse?


----------



## Dr_RedBlack (10. Juli 2013)

Hab noch keins, warte auf das bitfenix ronin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2013)

Ein wenig schmal das ganze, bietet max. 17,5 cm vom Tray zur Seitenwand. Da müsste man bei der Luftkühlung knapp unter 16cm bleiben


----------



## Dr_RedBlack (10. Juli 2013)

Luftkühlung würde ich den genesis oder den megahalems nehmen ^^
Wobei dann natürlich das mb bedeckt ist, weshalb ich eine h60 nehmen wollte mit radiator im deckel


----------



## Icedaft (10. Juli 2013)

Die Dinger sind im Vergleich zu guten Luftkühlern mit Verlaub gesagt einfach k**** was das Preis-/Leistungs als auch das Lautstärkeverhältnis betrifft.....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2013)

Der Gensis wäre etwas übertrieben und die kleinen Durchlauferhitzer keine wirkliche Option. Wenn Wasser dann lieber richtig


----------

